# NKD: Smedjaaspen 26c3



## Woshigeren (Jun 30, 2021)

Just got this new piece from Smedjaaspen. Don't see his work a lot so figured I'd share. 26c3 core with Swedish construction steel and nickel sanmai. 

Walnut handle.

Beast of a blade!

Patrik was even kind enough to include an extra surprise - a kiridashi! Very cool maker out of Sweden who was a pleasure to work with.


----------

